# [SOLVED] F.E.A.R. won't start / win 7



## Shibuhya (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey there guys, you are my last hope in this. I installed FEAR again from the FEAR Ultimate release, no issues while doing so, just from the autorun the setup didn't start, had to execute setup.exe directly from the drive. When the installation finished I opened the config.exe and then tried to start the game from there, it just crashes back to desktop with the response, that "FEAR caused a problem and is shut down". Trying to use the shortcut, same story.

My System:

GAME VERSION: 1.8

Windows 7 Ultimate 64-Bit
AMD Phenom 9650 Quad-Core CPU ~ 2,3 GHz
ATI Radeon HD-4600 1 GB
Realtek Soundcard (dunno which, win keeps it hidden from me, it just says HD Audio)
8 GB DDR-2 Kingston RAM
2 GB HDD
newest Graphics-, sound and mainboard drivers, newest direct X copies.

Here is what I tried:

1. read, that sometimes virtual drives make that happen, uninstalled Deamon Tools, no effect, still crashing

2. tried Win XP SP2&3 compatibility modes plus admin mode, no effect

3. due to shutting down Aero I activated windows classic design, no effect

4. In a desperate mood I thought it was my disc drive, downloaded a crack proper to my version, nope, won't start.

5. reinstalled FEAR, no effect

Here is a complete walkthrough through my starting steps:

Doubleclick on the shortcut, two seconds, Aero is shut down by FEAR, Disc spins up, symbol of disc check pops up, symbol disappears, two seconds, error message, FEAR just won't start.

Any suggestions? Added my DXDiag for safety, maybe something with the drivers went wrong...

greetings, Shib


----------



## Shibuhya (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: F.E.A.R. won't start / win 7*

New info: Extraction Point just runs fine! What the hell? Why does that run and FEAR does not? anyone knows something?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: F.E.A.R. won't start / win 7*

Make sure you run the DirectX 9 setup located on the Disk.
F.E.A.R runs fine on Windows 7 64-bit, as i played it about a week ago. How our hardware config is very different.
Try running the game without any compatibility flags checked.


----------



## Shibuhya (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: F.E.A.R. won't start / win 7*

Okay, didn't find a DX 9 dist on the disc but setup wants to install it, never had it after the installation of FEAR, did not come up

where to find it?


----------



## Shibuhya (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: F.E.A.R. won't start / win 7*

Okay, mark that as solved, figured it out... Catalyst Control Center was to overwrite FSAA settings, now set to default and voila, FEAR runs ^^

thx 4 the help anyway


----------



## Pluss1 (May 15, 2012)

Hi!

I am having the exact same problem. I've shut Daemon Tools down, tried to run the exe in both Vista and XP modes, and set the 3D preferences to default especially for the FEAR.exe in Catalyst Control Center. I don't know how to turn off the FSAA settings specificly though. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------

